# Tiki Has a Staph Infection



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

Good Morning 

The last several weeks Tiki has been scratching at his face and neck but we thought it was just from rough housing with the cats. They get along very well but cats being cats they swat at him and in turn he nips at them. 

A couple of days ago Rob noticed a couple of small ulcers on the sides of his nose and began putting neosporin and Bag Balm on the sores. The day before yesterday Tiki got so he would snap at Rob when he touched him around the nose at all so I called the vet. We took him yesterday and she told us it was pretty bad and that he would have to be sedated and have it debrided. She told us we would be shocked at how bad it really is compared to what we thought it was..............Oh my gosh was she right.

When I got back to pick him up I started to bawl. His face is so sore and the ulcers are so big. She said it was the worst case she had ever seen in a small breed. I feel so bad for not noticing how bad it was before this. She said with all the fur it was nearly impossible to actually see it. 

Here are some pictures of my poor baby and his sore face. 

Cheri


----------



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

I forgot to say that he got an injection of Dexamethasone and also an injection of Pennicillin at the vet's office and he is on 14 days of Clavamox with Panalog cream for his ulcers...........


Ok now I am off to work .............


Cheri


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, poor little fella. that is pretty bad. i'm glad he's being treated. hope he feels better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh poor Tiki. That looks so painful. I hope he recovers very quickly. This is just good info. to keep in mind for any who have a toy dog and a cat. Guess if you know they rough house, always check for scratches.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby, it does look sore and uncomfortable. Glad you took him into the vet and it is now being treated. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, that poor thing! I can't imgaine how uncomfortable that must have been!

I'm glad he's being treated now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ohhhh poor baby!!! Praying it heals quickly!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh goodness, poor baby Tiki! I'll be praying that everything heals up quickly.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mzlynn (May 29, 2007)

Omg that is so sad. I hope for the best for you and Tiki.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor baby, I sure hope the meds help him feel better real soon. :grouphug:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, poor baby.  I hope that clears up soon. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Tiki, his little face looks just awful. I hope he heals up quickly & stays away from the cats in the future.I had no idea a cat scratch could cause something like that.Hugs to little Tiki. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Tiki, I hope he heals soon.



Joy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Poor baby , I hope he feels better soon :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Omigosh...I'm so glad he's getting good care and treatment. We have a cat, too, and he plays with one of our dogs a lot. We'll keep an eye out for itching. I'd never heard of this, so this was very educating to me. So glad you reported this and sent pictures. It will remain in the back of my mind in case this ever happens here. 

So sorry your poor little guy had to go through this. What can be done in the future to prevent this, did the doctor say? We want to be sure to avoid it, too, and they love to play.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I forgot to say that he got an injection of Dexamethasone and also an injection of Pennicillin at the vet's office and he is on 14 days of Clavamox with Panalog cream for his ulcers...........
> 
> 
> Ok now I am off to work .............
> ...


Cheri,

DID Tiki get the staph infection from the cats? I didn't interpret your post in that way; I thought you were just saying you originally thought he had an injury from the cats. Please educate me/us about how our babies get staph infection?

One of my granddaughters kept getting one and they couldn't seem to knock it out (getting reinfected, maybe?) Anyway, I never did understand how she got it or where it comes from. About all I know is that frequently people get a staph infection while being hospitalized, which wasn't the case with my granddaughter or Tiki. Did the vet explain to you how it is spread?

Thanks for any info.

Cyndi


----------



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

Cheri,

DID Tiki get the staph infection from the cats? I didn't interpret your post in that way; I thought you were just saying you originally thought he had an injury from the cats. Please educate me/us about how our babies get staph infection?

One of my granddaughters kept getting one and they couldn't seem to knock it out (getting reinfected, maybe?) Anyway, I never did understand how she got it or where it comes from. About all I know is that frequently people get a staph infection while being hospitalized, which wasn't the case with my granddaughter or Tiki. Did the vet explain to you how it is spread?

Thanks for any info.

Cyndi
[/QUOTE]

Cyndi 
Dr. Taylor is not sure what caused it only that it was some kind of trauma. My thoughts actually went back to his last experience with the groomer when she cut him in numerous places when clipping him. I have not had him to the groomer since and truthfully thinking back now Tiki started this horrible scratching back then. At that time he only had the injuries from the groomer but not to this extent. 

One thing of interest with Tiki is that he has a pretty bad overbite and drools ALOT. I am sure this did not help matters with keeping the area dry.

I will never take him back to that particular groomer and am going to try another one once Tiki is healed up. Our plan at this time is to keep him in a puppy cut and more than likely keep his muzzle clipped short. 

Cheri


----------



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

Tiki seems to feel much better this morning. He was pretty quiet yesterday and just hung out in his jammies :biggrin: 

He will go back to see Dr. Taylor on Friday and hopefully not need another course of antibiotics.

Thanks for all your support!

Cheri


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think staph is within everyone at one time or another. I would
guess the immune system plus ripe area for it to grow would play
a big part. I'm not sure I would blame the groomer. I think it
could be from anywhere - even the cat.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Poor Tiki!

My poodle had staph twice when he was shaved close at groomers and I caught it quickly each time because he was shivering and had a fever.

I don't allow close shaves on his feet or face since then.

I can see not noticing it if they don't seem to be sick.

Hope Tiki recovers very soon!


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww...poor baby! Glad you were able to take him in to get treated.

I have heard that there are certain strains of staph (msra, I think) that can be transmitted from animals to humans and vice versa. Did your vet mention that this staph infection might be contagious?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh poor Tiki! Hope your baby is better in no time.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! thanks for sharing that. Did the vet discuss REALLY good handwashing for you, and NOT getting your hands around your eyes, nose and mouth unless you do? Be careful!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

Tiki went in for his skin check today following his staph infection. He is 100% better but to be on the safe side Dr. Taylor put him on another week of Clavamox. 

He is certainly feeling better and we are soooooo glad!

Thanks for all you support and kind thoughts.


Cheri


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy to find Tiki is doing so much better!!!!! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

> Tiki went in for his skin check today following his staph infection. He is 100% better but to be on the safe side Dr. Taylor put him on another week of Clavamox.
> 
> He is certainly feeling better and we are soooooo glad!
> 
> ...


what a relief! Is the scabbing all cleared up now?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

I will get Rob to take some new pictures of him so you can see how well he is healing up! 

I am so relieved that we made it through this ordeal.


Cheri


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad he is getting better :aktion033: :grouphug: Sparkey's pimples sometimes gets out of control and he has to go on antibiotics. it happens so fast before you know it :new_shocked:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so glad he is getting better Sparkey's pimples sometimes gets out of control and he has to go on antibiotics. it happens so fast before you know it 


I was having a real problem with Skylar Sue's skin issues....since Oct. 31st...they started out with little pimples...and then started scabbing over....she has been back and forth to the vet soooo many times I have lost count...same treatment...antibiotics, prednisone, food supplement, skin conditioner, and medicated shampoo...nothing seemed to clear it up for good...after spending close to $500 and no improvement I went to another vet for a second opinion....she has taken Skylar off of the prednisone and switched her antibiotic....she has also put her on an antihistamine....I am afraid to type this but because I am afraid that I may jinx her improvement....but I am amazed at the improvement...you would hardly even know she had a skin issue anymore....she has quit chewing on her feet....and I would say that 85% of the scabbing is gone...it hasn't even been a full week yet..... :smilie_daumenpos: ....I am keeping my fingers crossed....

fyi...this is what was prescribed:


antihistamine:Chlorpheniramine 12 mg 1 capsule every 12 hours 


antibiotic: Simplicef 100 mg 1/2 tab once daily until gone (15 tablets)


ResiCORT leave-on lotion ...hydrocortisone 1% antipruritic


anti-inflammatory


shampoo ...it is an antiseborrheic, and keratoplastic shampoo... 
called Sebolux....



the food additive is like a derm capsule..with fish oil and vitamin E....


Jeanne.....


----------

